
The self-flying M*A*S*H air ambulance that could replace medivac choppers (2020) - davidf18
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4085812/M-S-H-meet-future-Self-flying-air-ambulance-replace-medivac-choppers-set-enter-service-2020.html
======
davidf18
When can I order one with Uber?

